# what type of plec?



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

hi our big eric died a few years ago and we got a little eric last year, growing him up in the small tank before he goes in with the big boys,

What type is he?? i know how big they grow etc as we had big eric for 15 yrs or so

thanks


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Gibbiceps.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yup. gibbi/sailfin. Gunna get over 18", hope you got a big tank. :whistling2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Have you seen the more orangy ones? Still the same species but different colour. When I was at the hollybush we sold the normal ones at £2.99 and the orange ones for £3.70 for babies!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yup gibbiceps. gonna get BIG! make sure you got a big tank and a massive filter


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Man I do love the pleccies!!!!:mf_dribble:

I have 7 myself!!

I have 
1 Goldspot plec
1 Gibbie plec
1 Salfin plec
1 Royal plec
2 Bristle nose plecs
1 whiptail

Biggest is about 14" at the mo but some of the others are catching up fast:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i like zebras!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> i like zebras!!!!:mf_dribble:


They are beautiful...............:flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats Gibson the Goldspot!!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah got a 4 foot tank for him to go in when hes big enough.

tis what big eric lived in but im not putting him in there to hes big enough!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Man I do love the pleccies!!!!:mf_dribble:
> 
> I have 7 myself!!
> 
> ...


small collection then
got 19 at the moment lol.
3 gibbies
2 commons
4 queen arabesque
1 scobancistrus
2 blue phantoms
1 gold nugget
2 king tigers
1 unknown variety of phantom plec
and my pride and joy
2 zebra plecos

all of these apart from the zebras and arabesques are mixed up in with my cichlids

zebras have their own 3 foot tank and the arabesques are in their own 4x2 tank


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

when i was going all my breeding i had too many to count lol!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

personally i love plecs and oscars.

Dads tank has tin foil barbs, lovely fish, very friendly really as they know the spot where food comes from!!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> small collection then
> zebras have their own 3 foot tank and the arabesques are in their own 4x2 tank


 
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

You gunna try to breed them?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i've bred the arabesques a couple of times now. no luck with the zebs yet. Gonna get a couple more this year some time as well. German friend of mine breeds them and comes over a few times a year so i can bring them over from the continent dirt cheap. I only paid 150 quid for the pair of zebs, which is pretty good


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> i've bred the arabesques a couple of times now. no luck with the zebs yet. Gonna get a couple more this year some time as well. German friend of mine breeds them and comes over a few times a year so i can bring them over from the continent dirt cheap. I only paid 150 quid for the pair of zebs, which is pretty good


woah, that really is cheap.

I would give anything for a breeding pair of zebs. :lol2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

I used to have a plec, was my favorite fish I had, not sure what type it was though!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah the 'eric' type is a gorgeous plec, not the common sort, got lots of brown on them!


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

High fin mate


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

looks like a _Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps : victory:_

_here is a good website if anyone's interested in id-ing anything : victory:_

PlanetCatfish • The Catfish Families

I love loricariids and used to keep load of different sp.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

_Pterygoplichthys_ sp. (L164) on that site looks just like old eric

PlanetCatfish • Cat-eLog • Loricariidae

They common or not??


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Mush said:


> _Pterygoplichthys_ sp. (L164) on that site looks just like old eric
> 
> PlanetCatfish • Cat-eLog • Loricariidae
> 
> They common or not??


Not quite as common as some of the others people have posted but they did used to pop up from time to time in shipments at the shop i used to work. They came in as _plecostomus sp. _and TBO didn't sell for any more than a hypostomus plecostomus or _Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps (_It's probably just a locale pattern variation of this sp.) Very nice looking though : victory:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

well i think hes gorgeous which is why i got him, had the same one before but in adult form for years so wanted a new eric!


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

i wonder if these Zebra Plecs are the ones that are currently ranging from £4-500 a go in shops that you're talking about, the L046?
If so, plenty of breeding info on them about, i know a lot of people in asia have spawning success with these..


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah there's alot of breeding of many fish in asia. Germany is also producing a lot of stuff the moment as is the czech rep.

£400 is alot for a zebra. If a shop can't get you one for less than £300 than they are either conning you silly or don't know where to get one. And to be honest you want a decent one for that money so your local shop may not be the best place to get it. You wanna go to a breeder and ship it yourself or go to a very very specialised shop. *NOT *maidenhead etc, i'm talking a tiny shop in the arse end of nowhere. these shops rely on your word of mouth so they get you a low quality fish, you aren't gonna go back or tell people about it


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

this is my big guy










i used to keep over 20 species of L Numbers now i just have my Clowns (L02)and my Bristles (L144) and my big norma

some of my faves i have kept in the past 

L007- galaxy plecs
L052 - butterly plec
L059- - _Ancistrus_ sp (depends on what you use as a common name on this one)
L180 another _ancistrus_ sp


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I like the Galaxy Plec, Nearly bought one last week.


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Wahhhooo a pleco thread...at the minute i keep around 12 species of pleco,s spread out between alot of my tanks...im a big fan of the Loricariidae Family..

The First One is (L082) Opal spot Pleco, Polka-dot cigar pleco










The Second One Is a Golden Line Royal Pleco, L027, L027 Tapajos, Tapajos Royal Pleco










Blue Phantom Pleco, L128......


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Herp Awareness said:


>


 
ahhhh, panaque nigrolineatus...one of my favourite fishies in the whole world :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

fishboy said:


> ahhhh, panaque nigrolineatus...one of my favourite fishies in the whole world :flrt::flrt::flrt:


One of my favs also...and would you believe...he was a rescue...if you look closly at the pic...you will notice he has an eye missing....here is a good shot of a few more i have in my collection...see if you can guess what they are..

Here are a few clues...

the striped ones are not from the peckoltia genus...instead they are Hypancistrus "sp"...this particular one inhabits the smaller rivers between the Rio Tapajós and the Rio Xingú

the one at the back...if you could see the tail..it would have been a dead giveaway..clue..Pseudacanthicus "sp"...

the one in the middle is nearly fully grown and is a member of the Chaetostoma "sp" The genus Chaetostoma is not straight-forward one to identify...this particular one inhabits South America: Andean piedmont streams feeding into the Orinoco drainage....


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you have a Blue Phantom Pleco wow i love them!! i am tring to find some adonis-_Acanthicus_ _adonis_ i had some about 4 years ago but sold them when i moved.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> you have a Blue Phantom Pleco wow i love them!! i am tring to find some adonis-_Acanthicus_ _adonis_ i had some about 4 years ago but sold them when i moved.


Wow, both gorgeous fish.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

shop i work in has a big adonis in at the moment. plus a real narky Megalancistrus Gigas


----------

